# So proud! Need to brag a bit!



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

The SPCA Paws in the Park event was today here in Central FL. Myself, my SO, and Lauren (Alexandria610) attended the walk with our dogs. They all did excellent!

Zira hasn't been out at all for almost a month due to her spay surgery and some complications with that. She did amazing! She was also very well behaved on the leash, even with so much time off! 

Duke, however, has never been to any public events. He's been with us for 2 weeks now, and has seen many new things so far. People, all sorts of animals, pet stores, shopping centers, buses/school areas, etc. He's taken to everything so well! We have some signs of fear here and there, but once he notices that nothing is going to happen to him, he relaxes and starts to enjoy whatever we are doing and never shows any concern to that again. Zira is helping him a lot since she's definitely 'been there, done that' with all of the socialization things. Anyway, today he did great! It was a bit more crowded then I thought, so we stayed on the outside for a bit, but it didn't seem to faze him... so we went in. Didn't have any issues! So proud of him! 

It was a great day with both of the dogs! So happy we got to go! We both (and the dogs) really enjoyed the event!

(Btw, I'm happy to announce... there was TONS of shepherds there, and all very very well behaved! So happy to see people in my area showing off their awesome GSDs to the public! I've heard of them being here, but it was exciting to actually see them!)

*sorry for the lack of pictures... hands were tied making sure Duke was okay with everything.*


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

How wonderful! Sounds like your hard work is paying off and the dogs are doing great.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

BlackCat said:


> How wonderful! Sounds like your hard work is paying off and the dogs are doing great.


Oh yes! It's been a long year with Zira, but she's really starting to mature into a pretty confident dog (except for water... still not accepting that too well...)! She has no fear of anyone or anything out in public places. I can do anything to her, bring her anywhere, and there is never an issue. Very very proud of her! (and, I have to give myself and my SO some pats on the back as well... we've both done an excellent job with her socialization!)

It's only been 2 weeks with Duke, but so far he has really taken a huge step forward. We still have some issues, but nothing we can't work on.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

TrickyShepherd said:


> The SPCA Paws in the Park event was today here in Central FL. Myself, my SO, and Lauren (Alexandria610) attended the walk with our dogs. They all did excellent!
> 
> Zira hasn't been out at all for almost a month due to her spay surgery and some complications with that. She did amazing! She was also very well behaved on the leash, even with so much time off!
> 
> ...


And you were among them!! good job!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*CONGRATS to you all!*


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Miss Molly May said:


> And you were among them!! good job!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you! Usually we are the only ones, so it was a nice change and certainly exciting to see! I think they felt the same way, once they saw our shepherds they all lit up with a huge smile! 



robinhuerta said:


> *CONGRATS to you all!*


Thank you!!  Took a lot of work, and will continue to do so... but it's worth it!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just wish we had more events like this one to look forward to. Duke did an amazing job, he really did! And so did Z, especially since she had not only been on bed rest for a bit, but hadn't gotten to see her best friend Alex for almost three months! The reunion was nice 

Next time I go to an event, I definitely would love to take pictures....even with my wolf-dog wanting to check out swans haha.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I am sooo glad Duke did well, and very impressed that miss cooped up super crazy Zira was good too  When is our next dog event do you know?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> I am sooo glad Duke did well, and very impressed that miss cooped up super crazy Zira was good too  When is our next dog event do you know?


Oh me too! I was pretty sure they'd both act up. Zira hasn't been anywhere for a long time because of the surgery, I didn't think she would be as calm as she was! All the socialization and work with her is starting to pay off a bit! And Duke did fantastic for his first event! Can't wait for you and Dooney to meet him!!

I'm not sure when the next event is.... hopefully soon, it's getting into spring again soon! 



Alexandria610 said:


> I just wish we had more events like this one to look forward to. Duke did an amazing job, he really did! And so did Z, especially since she had not only been on bed rest for a bit, but hadn't gotten to see her best friend Alex for almost three months! The reunion was nice
> 
> Next time I go to an event, I definitely would love to take pictures....even with my wolf-dog wanting to check out swans haha.


Lol, yeah I wish we got some pictures.... I just didn't want to take my hand off his leash to get my phone out and deal with that. So many people and other dogs! 

They both did do really well! I am very proud of them both! Zira was so happy to see Alex though! She missed her so bad over the last few months!!! Hopefully they get more play time soon!


----------

